# Living with Borderline personality disorder



## User0604 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have done alot of research these past few days and I believe my wife suffers BPD. Are there any other Husbands (or wives) out there that live with a spouse that has BDP? I'd like to talk with you.


----------

